# كورسات سيسكو



## ahmadrageh (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا اول مرة اشارك في المنتدي
ياريت لو في حد يقدر يساعدني علي الحصول علي المادة العلمية لكورسات سيسكو والمراكز المعتمدة رجاء من فضلكم
:63:


----------



## EngMuhamad (24 يونيو 2010)

مكانك فين؟


----------



## tarazi1 (25 يونيو 2010)

انتا من فين اذا في الاردن فهناك العديد من الاماكن التي تدرس Cisco CCNA


----------



## علاء منير (27 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
وين دورات سيسكو في الاردن؟


----------



## scn (19 يوليو 2010)

أنا في السعودية ،، أبغى دورات سيسكو ccna 
أبغى أحد يفيدني ،، جزاكم الله خير​


----------

